# Made in China!?



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

itsunclebill said:


> I'm well aware that the world is changing and that business does what it has to to compete. What doesn't make sense is that I am seeing a company that traditionally built power tools in the USA marketing tools built in China - and still charging the prices for USA built tools.
> 
> The case in point is a Milwaukee close quarters drill. It has a made in china label on it. It was sitting on the shelf in Tool King next to a DeWalt, Bosch, and a couple of other drills made either in the US, Germany, or Japan, and all priced the same.
> 
> ...


It's all just a part of the transition to a global economy. Why do you think the US dollar and Canadian dollar are so close in value right now and the Peso is catching up, that way the banks that rule the global economy can get us to change over to a common money note like the Euro. It's all just a big scam and conspiricy working towards a global government. Only time will tell. Sorry, I didn't take my meds today.


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

RK: don't be sorry. November is comming!!!! So aint another Tea party!!!! 

You in!!?:thumbup:


----------



## Norcal (Mar 22, 2007)

Milwaukee is owned by a Hong Kong holding company that also owns Ryobi, Homelite, & Royal/Dirt Devil vacuums. I am surprised that the factories were not uprooted and sent to China  ,like what Haier ( the folks whose products last a year) intended to do to Maytag, before Whirlpool stepped in and bought them.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

leland said:


> RK: don't be sorry. November is comming!!!! So aint another Tea party!!!!
> 
> You in!!?:thumbup:


 
Yeah but nowadays with the Patriot Act, if you mentioned a "tea party" it would be a high terrorist act, so they could take your home, cars, and throw you in jail on an island someplace til they get around to you. What ever happened to the constitution? People used to know what was in it.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Here is some Milwaukee info from another forum you might like to read.


Atlas Copco AB purchased Amstar, the parent corporation that owned Milwaukee Electric Tool Corporation in 1995. TTI bought them in Jan 2005 as stated above.
They have been foreign owned for 13 years now. Much of their tools are still made in the US.
They have 5 US based plants and one plant in Mexico.

Milwaukee on Wikipedia
TTI is also in the process of closing the four US plants of Milwaukee and moving the production to China." 
According to the warranty information on Ridgid power tools...
This product is manufactured by One World Technologies, Inc., under a trademark license 
from RIDGID, Inc. All warranty communications should be directed to One World 
Technologies, Inc., attn: RIDGID handheld and stationary power tool technical service at (toll 
free) 1-866-539-1710.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

itsunclebill said:


> I'm well aware that the world is changing and that business does what it has to to compete. What doesn't make sense is that I am seeing a company that traditionally built power tools in the USA marketing tools built in China - and still charging the prices for USA built tools.


Manufacturers don't seek out cheaper labor to save the customer money. They do it to increase profits. Look at how many cars and trucks are built in Mexico. Have car prices fallen?

Right now, CHINA is too expensive and many manufacturers are pulling out their factories and sending them to other countries in the Pacific rim. "Made in China" will soon be a thing of the past. 



> The case in point is a Milwaukee close quarters drill. It has a made in china label on it. It was sitting on the shelf in Tool King next to a DeWalt, Bosch, and a couple of other drills made either in the US, Germany, or Japan, and all priced the same.
> 
> There was a generic-named tool a bit further down on the shelf that looked like the older model Milwaukee used to sell for this tool. Made in China, it was 20% the cost of the Milwaukee.
> 
> I guess my point is that I've always been willing to pay for good tools and 10 of the 15 corded tools I use regularly are Milwaukee. However, given that there is nothing in China that isn't cheaper than it is here, looks to me like corporate greed taking over when the company makes stuff there and sells it for made in USA prices.


Corporate greed is an oxymoron. 



> So, common sense says buy the darned thing 'cause I need it, the "little voice that says you're getting screwed" says "buy one of the other brands".
> 
> Thoughts?


I want a world economy that doesn't depend on the ability to exploit the workers of another nation, or our own. If a pair of jeans retails for 80.00, but only cost 2.00 to produce, then there are too many people in the supply chain making money for producing nothing.


----------



## yankeewired (Jul 3, 2008)

Milwaukee Tools is now owned by Homer Depot, They also own Ryobi which is why you see them @ the depot.


----------



## Norcal (Mar 22, 2007)

Milwaukee,Ryobi are owned by a Hong Kong holding company...


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

yankeewired said:


> Milwaukee Tools is now owned by Homer Depot, They also own Ryobi which is why you see them @ the depot.


Completely false, TTI owns Milwaukee and Ryobi. TTI has been providing the depot with Ryobi tools since 2001. TTI is just a supplier to the depot.

*
*In July, 1995, Atlas Copco AB purchased Amstar, the parent corporation that owned Milwaukee Electric Tool Corporation.
The acquisition by Atlas Copco, a global group of industrial companies headquartered in Stockholm, Sweden, meant increased financial support and opportunities for Milwaukee to compete in the international power tool market. Techtronic Industries Co. Ltd. (TTI) purchased Milwaukee Electric Tool Corporation from Atlas Copco in January, 2005.
Founded in 1985, TTI is a leading marketer, manufacturer and supplier of home improvement and floor care products, employing over 20,000 people worldwide. TTI's global brand portfolio includes Ryobi®, Milwaukee® and AEG® power tools, DreBo® carbide drill bits, Homelite® and Ryobi® outdoor power equipment and Royal®, Dirt Devil®, Regina® and VAX® floor care appliances. The acquisition takes advantage of TTI and Milwaukee’s marketing and distribution networks and enhances Milwaukee’s ability to expand its markets and product portfolio world wide.


----------



## yankeewired (Jul 3, 2008)

*Still made in china*

O.K. It's another "global" company.Engineered over here and built over there from parts supplied from elsewhere.All I know is the only place I've ever seen Ryobi is at the depot. Ryobi is what I refer to as "home owner grade"and I have never owned any although I have used them on several occasions and choose to purchase other makes of tools.As a tradesman I consider myself an excellent judge of power tools and hand tools. I am still a fan of Milwaukee Tools and own many . Milwaukees corded drills are the only brand I will own. I have personally worked the daylights out of them and the last forever. I guess my point is nowadays most products are built overseas and it is prudent to reevaluate there quality.


----------



## piette (Feb 7, 2008)

yankeewired said:


> O.K. It's another "global" company.Engineered over here and built over there from parts supplied from elsewhere.All I know is the only place I've ever seen Ryobi is at the depot. Ryobi is what I refer to as "home owner grade"and I have never owned any although I have used them on several occasions and choose to purchase other makes of tools.As a tradesman I consider myself an excellent judge of power tools and hand tools. I am still a fan of Milwaukee Tools and own many . Milwaukees corded drills are the only brand I will own. I have personally worked the daylights out of them and the last forever. I guess my point is nowadays most products are built overseas and it is prudent to reevaluate there quality.


The same company that makes the Ryobi tools you won't own, owns and makes the Milwaukee line as well. TTI is a very large company and makes many diffrent lines of tools. 

Jeff


----------



## yankeewired (Jul 3, 2008)

*Watch out for Merges*

I will clarify for you. Ryobi is entry level weekend warrior grade aimed at the mega home chain customer and should be looked upon as such from persons in this industry. Milwaukee still manufacters superior power tools ( I forgot to mention the sawzall in my earlier posts and that is also one of the best)However it is justified for anyone to re-evaluate their choices/ loyalty of ANY product or service when it is merged/taken over/ect. example:My local corner Bank has "merged" at least 4 times in the past 10 years each time getting devoured by a larger fish. I became very unhappy with constant poor service that I closed my accounts there. Oh yeah thats when the manager came over and asked "sir, what can we do to assist you?" My reply To Her was "whats my name?" Of course she didn't know me. Sometimes Bigger isn't better, however sometimes bigger is and does improve quality / costs ect. I REALLY COULD CARE LESS who owns what . I've given up being "loyal" to brands or worry about which countries that produce them.I now do evaluate/ research any purchases I make.Please use your vote (your wallet) accordingly.


----------

